# Fonds d'écrans différents



## cyberpanther (19 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me sers de mon Mac pour faire des formations.

Lorsque je le branche sur le vidéoprojecteur ou sur un écran LCD, j'aimerais avoir 2 fonds d'écran différents : un perso qui s'afficherait sur l'écran du mac, et un plus "basic" qui s'afficherait sur le grand écran.

Est-ce possible, et si oui, comment faire svp ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance de votre aide


----------



## Oizo (20 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
Tout dépend de la configuration : si c'est en mode recopie d'écran (même écran sur le Mac et le second), le fond d'écran sera le même. Si c'est en mode bureau étendu, il est possible de mettre deux fonds d'écran. Il suffit pour ça d'aller dans les réglages de fond d'écran, une fenêtre s'ouvrira sur chaque écran pour choisir le fond.


----------



## cyberpanther (24 Juin 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour l'info, j'ai trouvé le paramétrage en question et ça fonctionne nickel.

Par contre, question subsidiaire, en sortie  S-Vidéo, peut-on aussi dissocier les 2 écrans ou la recopie d'écran est-elle la seule possibilité ?


----------



## Oizo (25 Juin 2013)

cyberpanther a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour l'info, j'ai trouvé le paramétrage en question et ça fonctionne nickel.
> 
> Par contre, question subsidiaire, en sortie  S-Vidéo, peut-on aussi dissocier les 2 écrans ou la recopie d'écran est-elle la seule possibilité ?



À tester en branchant un câble S-Vidéo si les préférences moniteurs indiquent des réglages d'écran étendu ou pas. Je sais qu'en HDMI cela fonctionne sans soucis, mais en S-Vidéo aucune idée !


----------



## cyberpanther (26 Juin 2013)

Effectivement, il ne me semble pas avoir vu de paramétrage en étant dans ce mode, mais comme je n'ai pas encore bien l'habitude, je préférais demander. 

Je revérifierai quand même, mais il y a peut-être une autre méthode, si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------

